
Speeding Up Web Page Loads with Shandian [pdf] - 0x1997
https://www.usenix.org/system/files/conference/nsdi16/nsdi16-paper-wang-xiao-sophia.pdf
======
dang
Url changed from [http://blog.acolyer.org/2016/03/28/speeding-up-web-page-
load...](http://blog.acolyer.org/2016/03/28/speeding-up-web-page-loads-with-
shandian/), which points to this.

(They are good writeups, so we make a point of not always changing the URLs,
but HN does call for original sources, especially when the material is
something that this audience is comfortable reading.)

